# High Resolution Anoscopy



## mdzialo (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a physican performing, "High resolution Anoscopy".  We have been unable to find an appropriated CPT code for this procedure.
Does anyone bill for these or have an idea which code to bill?
Thank you


----------

